# Graphs in Adobe Illustrator CS4



## adam09 (May 12, 2009)

I'm trying to create a graph in Illustrator. However, when I paste my data in and click 'apply', a message appears saying "can't create the graph. the requested transformation is too extreme". Any hints as to what I'm doing wrong? I only need 12 values along the horizontal axis...


----------



## ladeeart (Jun 10, 2010)

adam09 said:


> I'm trying to create a graph in Illustrator. However, when I paste my data in and click 'apply', a message appears saying "can't create the graph. the requested transformation is too extreme". Any hints as to what I'm doing wrong? I only need 12 values along the horizontal axis...


I HAVE SAME PROB> WHAT IS FIX PLEASE:sigh:


----------



## jearth4 (Feb 3, 2011)

I had this problem too. I think the solution is to make sure that under ObjectGraphType then Graph Options - make sure that the 'override calculated values' box is unchecked for Value axis and Bottom axis. 

Hope this helps.


----------

